# coal fired locomotives



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am looking into and doing some research on coal fired locomotives. I know that many of you have done this before and am looking fo advice on whether or not the step from alchohol and butane to coal is a good one or not. If I should decide to do this where are good places to look for engines. Ebay doesnt really seem to have much. (at least whenever I look they don't.) All help is appreciated.\

Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany, You may want to talk to Paul Q. and Mike M. at PLS They have and run Coal fired gauge one engines. Paul has an Aster Hudson, and Mike has a Mikado. Also Ryan B. has a Aster K-4 that is coal fired, along with a CF Ruby. 
Finding one is a little harder. I know of a Green Mikado that may be available?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit
Having been around you and your passion for live steam go for it. The biggest challenge you will have is finding an affordable engine. If you are going to Dr. Rivet steamup SG weekend we could bring the coal fired Ruby and some rolllers to try out a firing session then onto the track.

As to productions of reasonable coal fired engines, the search might be a long one. DJB engineering does runs: http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/index1.html

If we locate an engine, word will be sent forth to you. 


The other option is to get "boiler boy" to build a coal fired boiler for you, I can let Justin know if that is a option for you.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

When is the Dr.Rivet Steamup.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet's Steamup is this weekend. Friday, Sat, Sun. 9,10,11 Oct.
N


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also Pikes Peak Loco Works. Torry does Custom Production of K-27 and 
K-28 Coal Fired Conversions . 

http://www.pikespeaklocoworks.com/


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not trying to rain on any coal firer's parade here. They are run at my track all the time. You can't get anymore authentic of a run but remember, coal fired engines are not "right" for all folks. You can have plenty of "passion" for live steam but not necessarily the "time" or "patience" to run with coal. To many, the more time part is the problem.

More time to locate, and prepare your fuel (many times, larger chunks of coal have to be cut down to smaller pieces)
More time to fire up your engine
More time to get fuel / water / blower and fire all working together after first fire up for a good run
Much, Much, Much, Much more time cleaning your engine. Not just the flues, but coal dust gets into and just about everywhere on engine

Now to a coal firing purist.......................................this is all part of the fun. It's just not for everybody.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit, from my experience and perspective.....
The same basic premise is what we all were confronted with going from electric/battery to live steam, it's not plug and play and there are demands. Good to point out and make aware regards to the skills of coal firing relative to practice and patience. But even with patience and practice if one does not have the passion then it could simply become a one time experience. The passion and desire to learn that keeps one coming back to the task at hand (it will probably take numerous firing to really understand the engine, fuel and technique) for continued successful experiences. Even with alcohol firing there are adjustments one must become aware of, for example: wicks, summer/winter fuel delivery (some of us use extensions in the sump), problems with fuel, etc. I have seen some of the best experienced operators have an alcohol fired engine run in one session but unable to get it to fire the next time. As to cleaning the engine, the most critical areas are the flues, firebox, smokebox and then a general cleaning similar to any other steam engine. Cleaning coal fired engine is not difficult nor overwhelmingly time consuming but is a must in a maintenance route. 


Once again, the offer to fire a coal fired engine is yours any time at one of the meets.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet's Steamup is this weekend. 

Just for clarification - this weekend is for narrow gauge steam, electric, etc. The Standard Gauge guys should have been there last weekend!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Correction again....The SG meet is NEXT weekend, October 16-18. This weekend also consists of Geared locomotives, SG and NG.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Britstrains: 
A possible 'safe' way to try out coal with the backup of gas firing would be the The Gauge One Model Railway Association (G1MRA) DEE loco. The Dee is designed to be fueled by either coal or gas via replacing the coal grate with a ceramic burner. After trying coal it turns out to not suit your passion you have not lost all the investment by any means. 

DEE is a build project via an excellent book which has all the very detailed drawing and explanations to accomplish the task, if you are inclined to machine the parts, etc. But, there are pre-owned DEE's very often for sale. As well as a variety of builders who can deliver a DEE to you ready-to-run. A number of sources also offer selected parts or a complete set of machined parts requiring assembly only (with no machine on your part.) Dee is also a very moderate dollar investment. 

Sidebar: 
Independent of the DEE or anything/any other path you take, joining G1MRA would be one of the best resources for your future in live steam. I highly recommend a membership. I've been a member for about six or seven years and attest to benefits. On the G1MRA Yahoo forum there are a number of DEE articles posted in the FILES section to aid your efforts building or operating - although you will have to be member of G1MRA to access the forum. Best of luck and steaming. 

The Gauge One Model Railway Association 
http://www.gaugeone.org/ 

Further detail on DEE: 
http://www.gaugeone.org/resources.htm 

http://www.gaugeone.org/project.htm#Dee


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 08 Oct 2009 09:28 AM 
Peter,

Correction again....The SG meet is NEXT weekend, October 16-18. This weekend also consists of Geared locomotives, SG and NG. 


So, you won't be able to run the ruby next weekend, you need to come down this weekend. (All my stuff is NG including all my Regner suff.)


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I run my coal fired engine more than all my others combined. 
my endorsement 
jim


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but you’re weird Jim. :>) 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Just remember, black diamonds are "real men's" best friend.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 08 Oct 2009 09:58 AM 
Posted By rbednarik on 08 Oct 2009 09:28 AM 
Peter,

Correction again....The SG meet is NEXT weekend, October 16-18. This weekend also consists of Geared locomotives, SG and NG. 


So, you won't be able to run the ruby next weekend, you need to come down this weekend. (All my stuff is NG including all my Regner suff.) 

Dave, 
I'm thinking of reverting to the narrow-tracked side on Sunday...not too sure how far the ruby would make it around the track though...maybe with some anthracite it could make it without needing tending.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

The best part is you have oily coal dust on your hands that can get all over the car and house


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds the same as working on the real deal! After a day of firing one of the 1:1s youll find greasy oily coal dust in places you never even knew could get dirty!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Me too. I have three coal fired engines and they take turns at Steaming at Steve's. On occassion a gas or alcohol engiine may also go with me to Steve's.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Dave. You are so into coal that I think it would be hard for you to run anything else...........................................


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Steve S.,
One of these days you will take me up on the use of one of my engines and then ......................


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The smaller the firebox is, the harder it is to run lol. 

For some reason my coalfired ruby LOVES diamondhead hehe. I never quite got it to run as trouble free as I did there, they do have a soul. 
Could be that I just need to clean it a little bit better! (and stop adding in that bituminous coal that puts on such a great show out the smoke stack - but burns a little too fast, smokes my whole backyard up, weee) 
I need to make a video of it running on my new track, I just noticed I don't have any videos on my new track yet. 

All that preparation to run a live steam coal engine is 100% true!


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

One of these days I'm gona get into this whole coal fired thing. Just gota find the right locomotive to convert.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that the alcohol and the gas fired engines work better for me. Unless I can get the Johnson bar working properly I may have an Aster C-62 on the market.
It ran fine the first time Bill and Dave fired her up but since then I have not been sucessful at all.
I may give her one more chance and if doers not perforn, I'll send her to DH in January for some help.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks or all of the advice. I think that I will give it a try but I am not sure when. I am sorry that I was unable to make it to Dr. Rivets Steamup. Wish i could Have been there. I will see where i go from here before jumping in I will see if i can try one first. 
Thanks,
Brittany


----------

